# Impact shorts for women?



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

skeletools has some good shorts. I forget if they have specifically women's sized shorts, but I bought some in the regular S size for my then-GF, and it worked out well. obviously varies depending upon the person's size.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

nicros said:


> R.E.D. from burton apparently s**k, protec and others dont really have good reviews or have inadequate padding/protection.
> 
> Help!


My wife wore R.E.Ds while she was learning and they did the job just fine. I don't know that I would want them for more extreme riding, but she didn't complain much after I got her a pair. Now they sit around collecting dust so keep in mind if you buy something expensive you'll get maybe a season of use out of them unless your s/o goes crazy in park.


----------



## NSI (Jan 14, 2013)

I wear women's specific Demon brand impact shorts that I got for an awesome price off of a website called All Sport Protection. I broke my tailbone on my first year out learning to board hurt like hell. The impact shorts gave me the confidence I needed after that to stick it out for the occasional quick butt side stop. I have hit hard since I got them and felt no pain. They are padded nicely even in the thigh area and not too bulky to the point were it restricts my body movement and feel completely normal after about one time in them. Hope this helps a little.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

I wear Skeletools and they work great. It's unisex sizing and they give waist measurement guidelines on their website, so it should work for most women. My son wears a size XS in Skeletools, and he was barely 100 lbs a few seasons ago.

The only not-for-women part is that the pad makes your ass look flat and wide. So just don't answer her truthfully when she asks...:laugh:


----------



## nicros (Jan 21, 2013)

NSI said:


> I wear women's specific Demon brand impact shorts that I got for an awesome price off of a website called All Sport Protection. I broke my tailbone on my first year out learning to board hurt like hell. The impact shorts gave me the confidence I needed after that to stick it out for the occasional quick butt side stop. I have hit hard since I got them and felt no pain. They are padded nicely even in the thigh area and not too bulky to the point were it restricts my body movement and feel completely normal after about one time in them. Hope this helps a little.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Would you happen to have a link? I see lots of Demon padded shorts, but the ones I see for women seem to be very thin padding. Thanks!


----------



## nicros (Jan 21, 2013)

Kauila said:


> I wear Skeletools and they work great. It's unisex sizing and they give waist measurement guidelines on their website, so it should work for most women. My son wears a size XS in Skeletools, and he was barely 100 lbs a few seasons ago.
> 
> The only not-for-women part is that the pad makes your ass look flat and wide. So just don't answer her truthfully when she asks...:laugh:


Cool, Ill check these out in more detail. Thanks!


----------



## nicros (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok, bought the Skeletools and Demon Snow Flex-Force for women.

See which one she likes best then send the other back. Then we will try the winner out on a trip to the snow and Ill report back 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## usul87 (Nov 1, 2016)

*So, what was the winner?*



nicros said:


> Ok, bought the Skeletools and Demon Snow Flex-Force for women.
> 
> See which one she likes best then send the other back. Then we will try the winner out on a trip to the snow and Ill report back
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!


Hi there. I have just started snowboarding in the last couple of years, very infrequently. I have hurt my tailbone twice already, and its the thing which really puts me off going for it on slighter steeper blue run slopes. Which shorts did your lady end up going for?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Intle1952 said:


> I am always using my shorts form Brandcruz. I do cycling or biking but love the shorts. For 400+ biking some of shorts are very comfortable. You can find the good impact shorts for women here:
> brandcruz.com/c/womens-clothing/shorts
> Thanks


Wow there sure are a LOT of impact shorts on that site! :embarrased1:


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Holy necro Batman! Et tu, poutanen? :crying:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Varza said:


> Holy necro Batman! Et tu, poutanen? :crying:


No, pout was responding to a drive-by spammer who killclimbz subsequently banhammered.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Woo hoo!!! I love the ban hammers!

Funny, I was thinking it was a necro post which I like to report. I'm report-a-holic... Poor Donutz has to live with my reports! >


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

poutanen said:


> Woo hoo!!! I love the ban hammers!
> 
> Funny, I was thinking it was a necro post which I like to report. I'm report-a-holic... Poor Donutz has to live with my reports! >


Canadians tattle tails...please Mr Donutz sir...impact shorts on women...pic ehh?...its frick'n summer time :crying:


----------

